# Scratching post



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I just saw this on http://www.goatslive.com and thought it was a super idea - four broom heads mounted on a 2x4.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

That is a super idea. I have to show it to hubby so he can make it for my girls :greengrin: Wont they try to eat it tho :scratch:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

ohh I bet they would love that!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is so cool! My girls would love that!


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Cool idea! Thanks for posting this, I now have a great project for this evening. :thumb:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

That is a very good idea but I fear mine would eat it. I have to hide the brooms from one of mine.


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

That's a really neat idea! I bet my doe would love it. She's always wiping herself against the fencing. I think her doeling would eat it, though. =P


----------

